# contourner la limite de temps sous megavideo/megaupload etc



## sisteray (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche sur le net depuis quelques jours (vainement) une solution pour contourner le fatidique "votre délai 72 minutes gnagna..." de megavideo pour regarder mes films en streaming. Je ne trouve rien concernant safari ou firefox pour mac. J'ai une IP fixe donc si vous avez une astuce...c'est sympa!

merci d'avance et désolé si il y a déjà eu une discussion de la sorte,

bonne soirée !


----------



## arturus (11 Septembre 2010)

houla, c'est pas légal comme pratique ça, et donc c'est n'est pas possible de te répondre sur ce foum (sans doute contraire a la charte).


(google est ton ami ;-) )


----------



## sisteray (11 Septembre 2010)

ok c'est vrai qu'on fait dans la légalité chez mac...


----------



## arturus (11 Septembre 2010)

sisteray a dit:


> ok c'est vrai qu'on fait dans la légalité chez mac...




Ce ne serait pas plutot légalité par rapport à la Loi ? je pense pas que le Mac intervient la dedans...


A vérifier.


----------



## twinworld (11 Septembre 2010)

j'indique comment je faisais et si les modos veulent supprimer... 

j'éteignais le modem pendant 10 secondes. Je rallume et voilà. L'IP ayant été changée, je pouvais continuer de regarder. C'est casse-bonbon quand y a 2 ou 3 saisons à regarder, mais c'est mieux que rien 

PS: ça m'embête pas de répondre, parce que finalement, c'est MegaVideo qui se fait de l'argent sur des pratiques illégales. ça me poserait plus de problèmes de conscience de pirater un site officiel de producteurs de contenus.


----------

